

How to find more work - oscardelben
http://www.freestylemind.com/2009/06/how-to-find-more-work/

======
edw519
Even though the first word in the title is "how", OP never gets to "how". A
few specifics would have been nice. Here are some of mine from one of the many
other times this topic has come up. Hope this helps...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=182489>

